# Anyone else addicted to Bettas?



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm up to 10! Everyone except Bill and Ted (our newest additions, my 19 year old son named them...) have 2 gallon tanks with heaters, Bill and Ted are in 1 gallon tanks till Monday then they get upgraded. I have to walk past the Bettas now in the various pet stores I frequent and not even look because I tend to find the sickest ones and take them home, I've buried 5 that didn't make it because they were too far gone. ( Petco is HORRIBLE at taking care of Bettas, I avoid them at all costs...though I do like saving the ones that are in tough shape..last time we went there I swear we saw at least 15 that were on death's doorstep, but I had no extra money with me and no free tanks at home so we walked out empty handed, I felt horrible!! I thought it was pretty neat to find that all of my guys (and one girl) have distinct personalities too, that really surprised me. All of them come over to the side of the take every time I call them (they really do learn their names)! Bettas are frankly quite awesome!


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow I didn't Bettas could do that! I guess I never really thought of fish as having personalities before. I've always wanted to get one, but I'm not so good with fish.
You should put up some pictures! 

I LOVE your Grey too by the way. My roommate has a little parrot that I really enjoy and I can imagine it would be amazing to have a larger one that can talk and interact more. That is my someday wish-list pet.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I used to have a lovely betta named Gamma. He was the prettiest blue color and had light blue streaks in his fins. He died when I was about twelve, but he was alive for a little over five years! I got him on an extracurricular day in my elementary school. We learned how to take care of them and they gave us little aquariums and food and a peace lily to take care of them. I've been thinking about getting a pretty girl though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I used to, until I realized they needed a filter in their tank to survive. Oops. I'd like to get another betta fish in the future though. I know when I go to Petsmart, Petco, and Walmart I try to avoid the fish too because their always like half dead crammed in small little cups, especially the ones at Walmart. I mean why do they even have fish there? It's freakin' Walmart! At least mine had a nice spacey tank even if it didn't have a filter  But if I ever get another one again, I'll have to make sure the tank has a filter so it'll actually survive this time. )


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

My boyfriend and I have gone through several Bettas. One of ours died a few weeks after we got it (it swam sideways with it's tail down when we got it but we didn't know that at the time because it was in a tiny crammed cup). Another one of them we put in a nice, spacey tank and he died the next day. I don't know if it was due to stress or something else.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a betta, Presley. He is so beautiful.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

I've been interested in getting a Betta..but I have no idea or experience on how to cycle an aquarium. Any tips? It all just sounds so confusing to me 

Betta's are gorgeous! I have one as a kid who lived a few years! That's awesome that you guys rescued yours by the way. How long have you had Betta's in general?


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

They don't need filters, they actually don't like filters as Bettas like standing water and most filters jostle up the water too much for their liking. The DO however Need heaters, they are tropical fish and the ideal water temp is between 76 and 80 degrees, many a Betta pet has died too soon due to water that is just too darn cold for them. For a Betta the best basic set up is a 2 to 5 gallon tank, heater, plants (NOT plastic because they can shread their fins, live or silk is best, all my guys have live plants), gravel for the tank bottom (one average bag can fill 2 tanks bottoms) water purifier (stuff you put in to get rid of the chlorine) and food pellets. This set up will run you $30-$40 or so. I pay $10 for the tank, $10 for the heater, $5 for gravel, $5 for plants (sometimes more) and at least $3 for fishy, though I have some Delta Tails and Double Tails which can cost up to $15. The upkeep on your fishie is simple, you do have to do a total water change once a week for a two gallon tank, twice a week for a smaller tank. If you do get a five gallon tank get the mellowest filter you can find, as dumping a 5 gallon for cleaning once a week would be quite the chore! The five gallon I got for my 4 guppy boys had a stronger filter than the filter that came with my ten gallon set up that I use for the guppy girls so I switched them....you can't judge a flter by the size of the tank if you get in all in one box. For health care get plain Epsom Salts (swim blatter issues....fish will be on his side or floating then struggling to swim) and Aquarium salt for shreaded or rotted fin care. You should only need the Aquarium and or Epsom salts if you do "rescues" if you buy nice healthy fish you should be fine without them. Best of luck with your fishy friends!


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

RexRat said:


> I've been interested in getting a Betta..but I have no idea or experience on how to cycle an aquarium. Any tips? It all just sounds so confusing to me Betta's are gorgeous! I have one as a kid who lived a few years! That's awesome that you guys rescued yours by the way. How long have you had Betta's in general?


Cycling is only for the ten gallon or more tanks, don't worry about it with a two gallon Betta tank. I'm embarassed to say we went from zero Bettas to ten (really 15 but 5 didn't make it due to being beyond help, though some lasted a week or so and had names and a nice warm tank...*sigh*) in 3 months. I had Bettas in the past, our favorite who had personality plus Gilbert died when we were without power in December for 4 days in an ice storm. I still miss him!! I wrote up a care "sheet" for setting up bettas in my last post, if you have any more questions ask away. :0)


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow, your Betta's must be in really good hands! Sounds like you know a lot! ;D
Every time I see the Betta's in those tiny cups makes me want to take them all home! I have a spare twenty gallon, but at the moment I'm a little full on animal capacity!


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I have my bettas in a regular fish tank (simply don't have the room several small tanks) with several 'betta friendly' other fish, and I have had a good time with them and no major issues. I had a particularly smart male Betta for about 6 months who died a couple of weeks ago, I believe because the water was just too cold (heater was going bad). 

My best success has been with the females, since you can keep more than one if you have a larger tank. One issue I have had is that the 3 of them tend to mob the food, and I have had to feed the male separately because of it. I'd like to add more female bettas, but around here I can only find them in about 3 colors.


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Daniel said:


> I have my bettas in a regular fish tank (simply don't have the room several small tanks) with several 'betta friendly' other fish, and I have had a good time with them and no major issues. I had a particularly smart male Betta for about 6 months who died a couple of weeks ago, I believe because the water was just too cold (heater was going bad). My best success has been with the females, since you can keep more than one if you have a larger tank. One issue I have had is that the 3 of them tend to mob the food, and I have had to feed the male separately because of it. I'd like to add more female bettas, but around here I can only find them in about 3 colors.


I love the females too, I would love to set up a sorority tank. I could do 3 to 5 females in a well planted ten gallon, I love live plants so it would be a very well planted tank so they have a bunch of hiding spots. I think the trick with an all female tank is to get a balance, hopefully all the females will get along and not bully any of the others. Odd numbers, of girls from what I have read, are the best. We actually have a pretty good variety of females out here (Massachusetts), Victoria my only female is dark blue, I got her because not only did she really stick out among all the red boys that were around her but she gave me "the look"! The "take me home....Please!!" look. I have gotten that look from almost all my fish, a few were picked by me and had no choice in the matter but the ones who gave me "the look" just seemed to be calling for me. Wow, that sounds sappy.... I was considering putting one of my boys in with my female guppies but I didn't know how they would react to him, I would hate to see them gang up on him or something. I do see the occasional betta in with the regular ten gallon tanks in one of the pet shops I go to occasionally, they always look so much happier than the poor guys in their cups.


----------



## Ivory (Dec 1, 2013)

I love bettas! I currently have a twenty gallon sorority tank as well as a twenty gallon community tank and two individual ten gallons. I have two crown tails and one half moon. I have three females as well. The females are kept with some tetras and mollies and the male in the community tank is kept with some neon tetras. My dragon scale (Felix) died two weeks ago. I had him for a little over four years, and he was spunky until the day he passed. I don't know if bettas or rats are more addictive.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a Betta...had him I think 2yrs or so...got him from Walmart he was the only one of his kind, all of the others were bright pretty colours & he was this dull dark green.

Hes now HUUUUGE & his fins a like a wedding dress train, they drag behind him when he swims they are SO long...his green got even darker to where he looks black until the light hits him & his fins are a peach colour. Hes a cool lil guy & due for a tank upgrade as hes grown so much...hopefully I can get that soon for him, otherwise hes doing great  I did have a Betta before him, a hot pink one...he was very flashy looking, but he only lasted about a month!


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I had several in college and one time I ordered a male steel blue half moon betta from a breeder (off of aquabid the fish auction site)...He was the greatest looking betta I've ever seen in person and had a great personality to boot.

I had several females and did setup a sorority 10gl once, but all the females I've ever owned have become egg bound and died.


----------



## Risika (Jun 22, 2013)

Just a random tip from a comment I found, every tank needs a cycle, no matter how big it is. Betta's are pretty hardy (if you find a healthy one) and can handle it. Also, NEVER do a complete 100% water change. Try for 25%. If you take out 100% of dirty water, fill it with 100% new water, you can put your fish into shock. Plus, you are losing some of your good bacteria in that total water change. Just change the water every 10 days or so depending on how often they seem to need it.

Also, a thought of the whole filter thing. I have a Betta at work (I've had him for more that 2 years). I brought him home one Christmas vacation when I didn't want him there for a whole week with no food. I stuck him in a small filtered tank, and I thought I was going to lose him. He looked AWFUL and was doing awful. I unplugged the filter, he instantly perked up and was fine the rest of the week.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I just got my Betta a new bigger tank that came with a filter & air stone...I kept the air stone out & only run the filter now & then. So far, so good my big guy seems happy with his new digs


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

i like bettas too! i have a red one at the moment!


----------

